# How to Upgrade 2010 VW CC Luxury to Dynaudio Audio System?



## super_man (Aug 21, 2010)

I just purchased a used 2010 VW CC Luxury. It has the standard 8 speaker stereo system. Is there a kit that can upgrade to the Dynaudio 10 amplified speaker audio system? I am pretty good at DIY installs, but would need the parts and a good set of instructions. Can anyone comment?


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

The question is not how to retrofit the Dynaudio sound system, but why? You will have a much easier installation, less cost, and a much better sound system customizable to your liking by choosing specific aftermarket speakers, amps and processors (with the right OEM connectors and parts you don't even have to cut a single OEM wire) than rewiring your car with OEM harnesses and adding the OEM amp and speakers.


----------



## super_man (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks M3. Yup I am coming to that same conclusion. My original thinking was that I do not want to cut into the existing wiring hareness. Assumed that just maybe the existing harness would be "Dynaudio Ready". Not the case as I am finding out.

Do you have any specific recco's on after market upgrades that have worked on a CC? Just trying to figure out best approaches.


----------



## peuro (Sep 3, 2010)

def worth doing!! :thumbup: great stereo without having to tote tons of amps around.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

super_man said:


> Thanks M3. Yup I am coming to that same conclusion. My original thinking was that I do not want to cut into the existing wiring hareness. Assumed that just maybe the existing harness would be "Dynaudio Ready". Not the case as I am finding out.
> 
> Do you have any specific recco's on after market upgrades that have worked on a CC? Just trying to figure out best approaches.


There's enough space under the driver's seat for an Alpine PDX or a JL Audio XD amp that can power all your speakers. And there is an aftermarket Quadralock harness (the main audio connector in the back of your radio) that can be modified to interface with the OEM wiring so no OEM wires needs to be cut to add the amps and/or processors. 

For speakers, thare are plenty of Rainbow, Morel or Focal component speakers that can fit depending on your budget.


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

Digging up an ancient thread I just realized - but I was hoping for some input re: upgrading my '11 CC (RCD510) to an aftermarket setup. 

Does placement of the amp under the driver seat create any issues with up/down clearances - I'm taller and prefer the seat pretty much as low and far back as it goes (don't want to squish the amp or be range limited).

Also have hip/back issues and use the seat heater constantly (damn I love that thing). Would the added heat from above potentially threaten the life of the amp? 

Any suggestions for the best bang for the buck improvement over stock which includes NAV ?

TIA!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Headunit-or-install-Helix-amp&highlight=helix

check out the above thread.

I have a new in the box, never installed Sony XDP-MU110 DSP system, with 4 ch amp, AND the connectors to make this plug and play install into a CC. I bought this for my 2010 CC, and never got to install it before the car got totaled. PM me if you are interested in buying it.....


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

As other said dynaudio system will cost you thousand of dollars in parts. Additionally, you would need to know what to do. It is not plug and play project and you need vagcom for it as well.

I want to retrofit Dynaudio system into my car. I have all factory schematics, skills  and vagcom. But parts are crazy expensive. Unless i can find totaled cc with dynaudio system.


----------

